# Ryan IDC 2 cycle trimmer



## Tricrowplane (Apr 21, 2009)

This is an old tan and brown unit with no model number. It has very little power and spits fuel from the carburator at higher revs. The carburator, reed valve, piston and cylinder seem to be in good condition. I have not measured the compression but I think that the piston ring is the problem. I was looking for replacement parts for it when I found your website and decided to join. Am I wasting my time trying to find parts for this thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the exhaust for a restriction, such as plugged exhaust ports or a plugged spark arrestor. Reed valve designs tend to spray quite a bit back through the carburetor when running and while a bad or stuck ring may cause the engine to loose power or be harder to start, it should not increase spray out of the carburetor.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

also to add if that does have a reed valve trash can get between the reed and the throttle body and cause a gap to take place therefore leading a open gap for fuel to spurt out thru carb non stop 

a busted reed will also do the same things


----------

